# Please Help The Kahuuna



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2009)

Yo Ho Ho N,  HELP !   HELP !  HELP !  HELP !  HELP !  HELP !  HELP !!!!!!!

    Help me Mr. Wizard. OK, for you devoted growers out there, I went very easy on my nutes for my 3 ladies. One of my ladies is a W/W and doing real good, the second of my ladies is a Blue/Mystic, also doing real well, But the third, and I am now questioning the strain,  is very, very sensitive to what I think is nute problems, also I am in the 5th week of flowering,  but I need the advice from you guys.

Each of my gals is in a three gallon container, and I am using a 400 Watt HPS
Here are a couple of pics of the leaves that this is happening to.
SH102698.JPGSH102699.JPG


1. What is causing this ?
2. Can I fix this ?
3. Am I too far along in the flowering ?

Here is the link to my grow journal with pics;

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48926


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola KK 

Any chance of seeing the whole plants?

Also, what feed are they being given?

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

What level of the plant are the leaves from?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

It looks like Magnesium def. to me ?  JMO


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey there HippyInEngland,

   Yo Hippy here are the pics you were interested in my man. The lady in dire need is the one in the back right corner.
 As for the nutes, since White/Widow is so sensitive I hand mixed my soil per my own formula. I used 35% non ferted mg potting soil, 10% coarse sand, 15% perlite, and the rest is very good dark soil from my compost pile, ( very clean stuff ).
  I also added 1/2 cup bone meal, time release pellets for the nitrogen, The release is timd to end after a few weeks of flowering so the sensitive plants shouldn't have any real nute problems. 

 This baby is getting to looking sad as far as the leaves go, and the weird thing is each container is identical to the others.

I'm wondering if I got a random bean in there that isn't Blue/Mystic, and is maybe too sensitive to the mix ???

Here are some pics taken about a week ago;
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=48926

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2009)

I dont think its mag def.

Your leaves are too dark green, this is caused by an OD of N.

What are you using to monitor your PH?

By the way, you dont need to alter inhouse links 

Are you saying you are giving the plants no food and leaving it all to the soil?

eace:


----------



## Growdude (Oct 29, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> It looks like Magnesium def. to me ?  JMO




To me as well.  Did you say what your PH was?.

Anymore pictures?


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2009)

Yo Ho Ho N,

   Hey guys,  I just tested my pH, (the water runoff),  and I am at 6.6 perfect in my books. I was wondering about a folier test with some epsom salts dissolved into some distilled water and carefully sprayed onto the leaves, (not the buds) If this is a mag problem with just the one plant it should show signs of recovery fairly quick I'm thinking. It's just throwing me that bad because the other two got the same soil, and they are doing bloody marvelous...

And yes Hippy, I used the time release nitrogen pellets that will be pretty much absorbed at this stage in the flowering. These flowering cycles are all gauged to 9 weeks, even the W/W. I am prepared to go as long as is needed to reach that perfect harvest time. The reason for the time release pellets is so that I wouldn't burn up my W/W which I felt was far more nute sensitive than the Blue/Mystic. The release pellets are coated specifically for the timing. I chose a three month timer, feeling that it should leave enough ferted soil for the plants to do well in.

Yo ozzydiodude,
     Originally it was just a leaf or two, and it started out just the larger fan leaves seemed to get this, and those were down at the bottom, then it seemed to start spreading, and at first it was only a little showing on just maybe 6-8 leaves, but now it has progressed to include the smaller bud leaves as well.

Yo growdude, 
   I will see to it that there are some more pics right now.

 This is why I am in a real mood over them, (sniffle) I love my ladies. LOL


smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2009)

Is the pheno of the problematic plant different to the rest?

If you are not feeding these plants and using just your soil then in my eyes they are not going to get enough P in flower.

What device are you using to check your PH?

This plant could be the first to show signs, the others may follow.

Go ahead with the Mg aid, it is not going to harm the plant.

We all know plants will use old leaves as a source of feed when in flower, but not in this way.

Are roots growing out the bottom of the pot?

eace:


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2009)

Yo Ho Ho N,

    Hey Hippy, 
      There are no roots showing at the bottom, like I said, the containers are 3 gallon pots that seem to be just perfect, now all I need to do is find them squared. I just sent back my tester to my brother, as I have my new one now. I use the Hanna tester HI 99121 , which is a Direct soil, and water pH and Temp meter. It was not cheap or cheaply made. There may be a strain or pheno issue here as I am questioning the plant strain now. I cannot be 100% percent certain that the plant in question really is a Blue/Mystic, as I now see a few small differences. HMMMmmmm ??????
I wonder ????

The plant in question is at the right rear...

Here are the latest pics 45 min old;
Pic 1.jpgPic 3.jpg
Pic 2.jpgPic 4.jpg
Pic 5.jpgPic 6.jpg

I hope that this will help someone if they encounter the same problem, as I can always grow more right ?


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
* 
*


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

They dont look to bad from here *King  *


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Heaps chris1974,

    That's a cool compliment friend. Try looking in the pics that show all the plants, and then enlarge them until you get a real good look at the plants in the far rear right side. There is the lady that seems to be having a rough time.

THX Heaps again


smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi KK, Interesting..my 5th week big bud is doing the same thing, but wrhino is great! I"m with Hippy on the P, especially if affected leaves are also crispy-ish. I od'ed a vegger on iron locking up P(along with high ph) and the leaves were identical. I am by no means an expert, or even in the same league as Hippy, but those are my thoughts. Green luck!  BK


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey aplaisia,

   I use coarse sand a lot with many of my exotic plants, mostly with my bromeliads. I do use a little coarse sand in my mixes for the MJ as this adds in the drainage abilities, as well as the airation, but not too much as this can also cause your poting mix to be too heavy, and it will compact instead of helping.
 I get my coarse sand from the gravel pits that are near me. I think that you can get it from a garden supply center, or maybe a plant nursery.
Just have to make sure that you wash it well before you use it. So no nasty's or salts. and NO, I never re-use soils.

So what is your thoughts on the plants, and my potentially problematic gal of mine ?


smoke in peace
kingkahuuna


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ya know *King *on my ast round I had some GDP's all in the same tray getting the same nutes and light and so on and about the 5th week 
I had one that looked identical to the one you have that is acting up !

  It freaked me out, but it ended up finishing fine and yeilding the most bud:confused2: ???   My conclusion was a mag deficiency, but it was already 
to late to worry about ?  My guess is she will be ok !


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 29, 2009)

Howdy KK

Are these plants each grown from seed, or are they clones?  Overall, nice looking grow, in spite of your problem girl.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 29, 2009)

I think i'd try using higher ph water with nutes and flush with that, you can have a plant that doesn't like 6.5 and wants 7.2, i have one.  I have to water that darned thing separately. It's a Bubbilicious plant and it locks out P at 7. Might be what ever i put in there with the soil i make that caused it, might be some genetic thing, but it still likes the higher ph water, just try it out and see on yours?


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

   Well I can say this. For all the help I've been getting, I feel very proud that we all have a site like this to come to, and say help me Mr. Wizard. LOL
 You guys really are the bomb. 

Yo Ho chris1974,
  Thanks dude for the positive notes there, I sure am befuddled, but then I just don't have the years of indoor experience like you guys do. I've always been an outdoor type guy. I never had this happen out on my patio, or any of my stealth grows. It would seem that the over all prognosis is to leave it alone, and see what comes of it.

Yo Ho Budders Keeper,
   Yessir, from what I understand the white family i.e. My W/W and your W/Rhino as well as others from the family are very sensitive to nutes, that is why this lady has thrown me so much, I mixed all 3 soils the same way as though they were all for the W/W, THX for the encouragement dude.

Hey there Pot Belly,
    Good question bro, My W/W is a clone, in the pics she is the one that is at the left rear. The other two ladies are from seed stock from Nirvana, but I might have gotten ahold of a different pheno, or have a strain that isn't Blue/Mystic, but seems to grow near identical. I do see some very subtle differences in the two plants that I thought were the B/M, perhaps one is and the other isn't, or like has been suggested a diff pheno of the B/M.
HMMMmmm time will tell won't it...

Yo Ho SkunkPatronus,

   That is definitely a trip. It locks at being below #7.0  ??  I have to admit that I would be really kinda nervous trying to up the pH right now. As I mentioned my ladies are into their fifth week now of flowering. My over all thoughts are to leave it be, and finish with some careful fert flushing.


I guess it be what it be.  Well I'm in good company here, and I like to think that is worth more than the smoke, but then :rofl:  maybe not, depending on how good this smoke will be. THX guys Heaps and Heaps.

Who says OL'Snarky beasts can't learn new tricks, silly rabbit.!!!


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey thanks aplaisia,

    It's all good bro. I'm still wanting to try to figure this all out. Also need more eyes to carefully check the differences in all three plants. Left rear is my W/W clone, Up front on the right I assume is Blue/Mystic, and the one that is in question at the rear right, I HAD presumed was also a Blue/Mystic, but now I wonder if Hippy, and some of the others that have PM'd me are correct in their question, "Could this simply be a different pheno, or strain that just looks so similar. ??

 I took a re-count of my beans, as well as checked my grow diary, and I did have some failures with some of the beans right off the get. There is a possibilty that one of the B/M's could be a kush from a friend, but It doesn't talk to me any more so it's hard to tell, also I think that the differences would show right off the git. 

It would be a nice surprise though, heh-heh


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

Hail KingKahuuana, I was looking at a couple other sites problem pages and saw a couple picture that look close to your in the area about phosphorous, you might want to look into it


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2009)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*

Yo Ho Ho N,

      Hey there Oz, thanks for the nudge. I just got back from reading a **** load on this. I'm thinking that since I am in my 5th week of flowering and they are slated to take 9 weeks, I might  be better off just waiting and watching at this point in time. Should this become really problematic, then I think good flushing perhaps, and there will be some flushing at the end.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 2, 2009)

Update for my friends,

    My grow is doing real well, and I hope to see some outrageous smoke from this. 
 It would seem as though I have;

1. One White/Widow
2. One Blue/Mystic
3. Either a different pheno with the BM, or I managed to find a female Kush

Any way I look at it I am still caring about my ladies and treating them as best I can. They do look so beautiful, and getting bigger, thicker buds by the day.
The trichs are looking soooooo tasty, can't wait to harvest, cure, and smoke. Pics soon to follow

 " I'm breathing in I'm breathing out "...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 2, 2009)

I hope everything is allright with your plant now, I didn't see this untill just now, your problem looks like a Phosphorus deficiency to me, from your description, and looking at the leave photo's. if you treat the deficiency the affected leaves will not clear up, but it won't spread anymore either.  BEAUTIFUL garden!  I'd give it a bat guano tea high in (P)  that is if your still a few weeks out.  Good luck!


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 2, 2009)

The spotting and brown curling up leaf tips make it look like a magnesium def.  Personally I would give that girl some epsom salt before you lose more yield.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought Mag. also but that is generally found in young leaves, and the veins usually still stay green...it's hard to say from looking at a computer screen, and not the actual leaf....but I hope ya figure it out!  Your garden is wonderful!  Good luck


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 5, 2009)

if I were you, I'd give it a shot of Blackstrap Molassis... 'n lower yer ph to 6.4... just fer kicks 'n giggles....


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi King 
I have a very simular situation and I was wondering what you ended up doing with your problem plant.
I should just stop trying to rob your thread and go start my own Help Me Thread??? Which I may end up doing but I thought that I would just see what you did first???

Thanks MBT


----------

